

A neural implant helps rats with short-term recall. - amilr
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/37873/?p1=A1

======
ColinWright
Same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2677903>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2682618>

